# Kyntec Recoil Damper for AR-10



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I was supposed to have a video along with this, but I forgot to turn on the shotgun mic. I can't tell you how annoyed I was about that, but them's the breaks.

Anyway, my SR762 AR-10 is a shoulder punisher. It is so bad that I would leave it behind and take just the Savage model 10 and the M1A to the range. Neither of them left me as crippled like the AR-10 would. DCC over at taurusarmed.net told me about the recoil damper he bought for his AR-10, saying it took a lot of the pain out of shooting. So, before charging Ruger with battery and using the SR762 as exhibit A, I figured I'd drop the 113 bucks and buy one.

So, armed with the rifle, the ammo can of 7.62 and the Kyntec, Wifey and I headed for the range.

First, Wifey giggled herself silly when I went to take the original buffer out. My chilly fingers didn't stop the spring from launching the buffer like a rocket. Whatever. If that is the dumbest move I make today, I'll feel like it is a good day.

The Kyntec takes the place of the buffer. Push it into place, lock the lower and upper receivers, load one fresh magazine and go to town!

The felt recoil against the shoulder was similar to the M1A. It felt good. I could spend the rest of the afternoon firing the rifle with the Kyntec. Still, was it my imagination? Did it really do anything?

I retrieved the original buffer, wiped the sand off it (listened to Wifey as she started giggling again because it reminded her of the buffer rocket launch), and put it back into the rifle. One shot with the original buffer made it clear that it isn't my imagination.

In my opinion, the 113 bucks for the Kyntec recoil damper was well worth it, if any of you AR-10 riflemen are interested in my opinion.

http://kynshot.com/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I was curious about this product when you mentioned it a while back. Sounds like it was worth it. Good review.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Those pesky spring and dents.


----------

